# Installing new awning .. Silicone sealant along the edge ???



## 125128 (Jun 27, 2009)

hi , 
I'm about to install a new awning ...

After it's bolted onto the side of the camper , do I need to silicone seal along its entire length in case water drips down between the camper wall and the awning housing ?

thanks .


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

yes def, sikkoflex along top edge, cant see it anyway


----------



## 125128 (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks , that's great ,, I'll get some straight away ...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Fiama sell a sealing kit which is a gasket that you fit between the awning box and the van. But they don,t always provide a perfect seal and silicon sealant is the normal method to overcome this. Be carefull of sikaflex, make sure you get the correct version. The variant they use quite effectively to fix down solar panels in not what you need to seal the awning. Its too strong!.

Also be mindfull where the water deflected by the new awning box will find its way down to ground. One lucky customer found that it entered the cooker hood vent aperture on the side of the van half behind the awning box and causes mahem inside the van the first time it poured.

But none of it is rocket science.

Take care - but take it!

C.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

You can also fit a rainguard which just slots into the awning case.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Is it essential to have the gap sealed off as I have never bothered ? Can water somehow enter the motorhome ?

steve


----------

